# need help estimating & bidding on commercial snow removal.



## code3swagger (Dec 7, 2011)

My dad just put his company in my name and I don't have a clue how to price commercial snow removal? I just need to know the methods to figure out for salt and plowing and hauling snow away. I need to know how to do the contract by month and seasonal and how to get a chance to bid on snow removal contracts for big business such as walmart, empire theaters, sobeys, big lots like that. My dad left me in the dark on this one and the sales rep that we have is useless. I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So he turned the company over to you and left you clueless on how to run it? Why won't he tell you how to bid? Never mine those big places,you better try and figure out how to price a driveway first. Sorry


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

what kind of equipment did he leave you?


----------



## code3swagger (Dec 7, 2011)

swtiih;1370606 said:


> what kind of equipment did he leave you?


2 Chevrolet 2500 with plows and salter, bobcat, dump trucks, paving equipment


----------



## code3swagger (Dec 7, 2011)

grandview;1370596 said:


> So he turned the company over to you and left you clueless on how to run it? Why won't he tell you how to bid? Never mine those big places,you better try and figure out how to price a driveway first. Sorry


I know how to do driveways but just not commercial lots and I know how to run the business well at least the paving part not the snow removal part. He cant tell me because his salesman got the jobs for him.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not wanting to bash but, sounds like the salesman was running your company not you or your dad.So for do you have any ideas on how he came up with a price or did you just go with whatever he said?Better start small with a few lots. Besides most of those bigger places probably have someone already.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

code3swagger;1370553 said:


> My dad just put his company in my name and I don't have a clue how to price commercial snow removal? I just need to know the methods to figure out for salt and plowing and hauling snow away. I need to know how to do the contract by month and seasonal and how to get a chance to bid on snow removal contracts for big business such as walmart, empire theaters, sobeys, big lots like that. My dad left me in the dark on this one and the sales rep that we have is useless. I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is your Dad still Alive????.....If so...Why don't you sit down with him and Talk...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1371346 said:


> Is your Dad still Alive????.....If so...Why don't you sit down with him and Talk...


See post#5


----------



## code3swagger (Dec 7, 2011)

grandview;1371326 said:


> Not wanting to bash but, sounds like the salesman was running your company not you or your dad.So for do you have any ideas on how he came up with a price or did you just go with whatever he said?Better start small with a few lots. Besides most of those bigger places probably have someone already.


Yeah I got all under control now my dad just called me from vancover and told me how to price it, my brother didnt tell my dad I didnt know how to estimate it.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

WoW good luck Start off small we all have


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1371356 said:


> See post#5


Gotcha.....Dads Clueless too............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1371506 said:


> Gotcha.....Dads Clueless too............


See post #9


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1371517 said:


> See post #9


Gotcha.....Dad NOT Clueless....Brother is Clueless......Still on the Fence about the salesman....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1371531 said:


> Gotcha.....Dad NOT Clueless....Brother is Clueless......Still on the Fence about the salesman....


See post #15


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like everyone is clueless Over there


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I"m Leaning towards the Salesman is The "Brains" of the Outfit.....But,im holding back judgement untill i have more info.......Thumbs Up


----------



## code3swagger (Dec 7, 2011)

Its all good now, but thanks anyway guys!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Am I missing something here?? so I take it dad sat at hm while the salesman which is the brother is making all the call and little brother wants in. but has not a clue what in the hell is going on he ran the paving crew. here's an idea let the salesman do the selling since he seams to be the only brains in this and you sit back down in your chair an wait for the work. WOW I'm starting to think this is a Ark transplant to Canada holy crap. then speedy here thanks everyone when not a ounce of soultions was given I think I need another cup of Frap a chino to get caught up this morning. my head hurts!!


----------

